# What site do you use to host your photos?



## ktabes (Apr 20, 2013)

Just wondering what some of you out there use to host photos online to show people? I don't use facebook, and I don't have my own website or anything but I like showing my friends some of the photos I take. I've been using Flickr but i want to see what else is out there.

Any recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## Powder Portraits (Apr 20, 2013)

A professional option is www.morephotos.com (231) 932-0855.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2013)

Smugmug is one of the most popular, but you do pay a annual fee. If you compare it to the Flickr Pro, its better and a bit more expensive. You can setup different directories and subdirectories and give each a password. They have higher levels than the basic one, the next step up will let you link it to your own Web Domain.

You get a free trial.

Lightroom will synchronize images with Smugmug and Flickr, and there are likely plug-ins for other photo sites. Smugmug is not for video though, Vimeo might be the best for video.


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 20, 2013)

Smugmug lets you use their pre-made templates or you can customize the page to your liking. You can then specify who can look at the page if you don't want just anybody to have access. There is also the ability to "protect" your images from copying and to allow others to buy prints, if you'd like. It's a good option.


----------



## that1guyy (Apr 20, 2013)

Flickr


----------



## SithTracy (Apr 20, 2013)

I use Farcebook, Google+, Zenfolio, Flickr Pro, and 500px.

500px is unique in the presentation. I like it; don't yet love it, but it is growing on me (new user to it). Zenfolio has been great for a while. I use Flickr for some quick uploads. Farcebook as I take photos of my daughters travel basketball and post for the kids and parents. G+, because I like the communities.


----------



## digital paradise (Apr 20, 2013)

Zenfolio for my serious stuff. Photobucket or Flickr for my general stuff - forum posts


----------



## Click (Apr 20, 2013)

Flickr and Photobucket


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 20, 2013)

Smugmug


----------

